# Singer Michael Jackson dies at 50



## NucleusKore (Jun 26, 2009)

Source: *news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/8119993.stm

Pop star Michael Jackson has died in Los Angeles, aged 50.

Paramedics were called to the singer's home around midday local time on Thursday after he stopped breathing.

He was pronounced dead two hours later at the UCLA medical centre. A spokesman for the centre said the star died of a suspected heart attack.

Speaking on behalf of Jackson's family, his brother, Jermaine, said doctors had tried to resuscitate the star for more than an hour without success. 

Read On...........


----------



## 120i (Jun 26, 2009)

Very shocking !! The King of Pop's reign is ended. 

But his music will be his legacy!


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 26, 2009)

RIP MJ; we will miss you!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 26, 2009)

Yahoo News! said:
			
		

> LOS ANGELES – Michael Jackson, the "King of Pop" who once moonwalked above the music world, died Thursday as he prepared for a comeback bid to vanquish nightmare years of sexual scandal and financial calamity. He was 50.
> Jackson died at UCLA Medical Center after being stricken at his rented home in Holmby Hills. Paramedics tried to resuscitate him at his home for nearly three-quarters of an hour, then rushed him to the hospital, where doctors continued to work on him.
> "It is believed he suffered cardiac arrest in his home. However, the cause of his death is unknown until results of the autopsy are known," his brother Jermaine said. Police said they were investigating, standard procedure in high-profile cases.
> Jackson's death brought a tragic end to a long, bizarre, sometimes farcical decline from his peak in the 1980s, when he was popular music's premier all-around performer, a uniter of black and white music who shattered the race barrier on MTV, dominated the charts and dazzled even more on stage.
> ...



BB Michael Jackson
May you rest in Peace!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 26, 2009)

love u micleal...rest in peace...


----------



## appserver (Jun 26, 2009)

RIP King of Pop! 

Thriller, Bad, Dangerous - Whoa! You are a legend!


----------



## nix (Jun 26, 2009)

its hard to believe. I was woken up and told this news this morn.. I was like "you must be joking...". Millions of people grew up listening to his songs. He still had a long way to go. RIP


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 26, 2009)

rip king of pops


----------



## appserver (Jun 26, 2009)

nix said:


> its hard to believe. I was woken up and told this news this morn.. I was like "you must be joking...". Millions of people grew up listening to his songs. He still had a long way to go. RIP



I read in a blog last year that he is suffering from some serious lung problem and 
counting his days.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 26, 2009)

Sad


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 26, 2009)

R.I.P


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 26, 2009)

Considering that he molested a 13 year old boy, no tears would be shed from my side on his death.

RIP anyway.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 26, 2009)

Saddddy pop RIP


----------



## Aspire (Jun 26, 2009)

BTW was he guy or gal at time of death?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 26, 2009)

It is indeed a very sad news. His albums like Thriller, Bad, Dangerous, etc are all time greats. I think noone can do the moonwalk and his dance moves as good as him. May his soul rest in peace.


----------



## confused (Jun 26, 2009)

^^no one knows......neither do we know if he was black or white...


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 26, 2009)

TRULY SHOCKING!! I really can't believe it. Rest In Peace, my dear singer :'(


----------



## VenkiP4 (Jun 26, 2009)

May his soul rest in Peace


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 26, 2009)

R.I.P.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 26, 2009)

digitized said:


> It is indeed a very sad news. His albums like Thriller, Bad, Dangerous, etc are all time greats. I think noone can do the moonwalk and his dance moves as good as him. May his soul rest in peace.


Very true. He was one of my favorite pop artists. Regardless of the controversies he was caught up in, one can't deny that his legendary reign. May his soul rest in peace.


----------



## krates (Jun 26, 2009)

*www.latemichaeljackson.com/ << dedicated site of his death....

He was a great dancer as well as singer..


----------



## din (Jun 26, 2009)

RIP Michael Jackson


----------



## Davidboon (Jun 26, 2009)

RIP Michael


----------



## red_devil (Jun 26, 2009)

RIP++

btw, on twitter there were comments about how good it could have been if it was Paris instead of MJ


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 26, 2009)

red_devil said:


> RIP++
> 
> btw, on twitter there were comments about how good it could have been if it was Paris instead of MJ


What? Christiano Ronaldo at Twitter.. .


----------



## ionicsachin (Jun 26, 2009)

Ohh my God, woke up this morning with a shock. He is unarguably the King of Pop. He has given a lot to music. His each song is beautiful. Its a big blow to music of all genre. He will always be alive in our hearts. 



Liverpool_fan said:


> Considering that he molested a 13 year old boy, no tears would be shed from my side on his death.
> 
> RIP anyway.



That might be the problem why he faced an cardiac arrest. People like you around the world dont believe he is innocent. He has been proven innocent. Wiki it for the whole case details. Dont show ur half-minded concerns if u cant show them fully, u might play with fan's emotions, just like how i got angry with ur "Considering". Use ur freedom to speech somewhr else. Dont speak false if u dont have interest to know the truth.
Sorry


----------



## ionicsachin (Jun 26, 2009)

Aspire said:


> BTW was he guy or gal at time of death?



BTW wat are you? A girl or a guy? Just shut the fcuk up if you cant identify that. Why r you people posting here if you didnt like him?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 26, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> That might be the problem why he faced an cardiac arrest. People like you around the world dont believe he is innocent. He has been proven innocent. Wiki it for the whole case details.


Oooh!!! I did upset a fan did I? Proven innocent? Bollocks. Ever seen a rich man get the punishment ever? Hardly.
He molested the kid, and thats the truth. It was his money and blind fans that led to his aquittal.



> Dont show ur half-minded concerns if u cant show them fully, u might play with fan's emotions, just like how i got angry with ur "Considering". Use ur freedom to speech somewhr else. Dont speak false if u dont have interest to know the truth.
> Sorry


False eh? Yeah close your eyes and worship your idol. And peek random insults at people who disagree with you .. 
And I had no intention of playing with fan emotions.


----------



## chesss (Jun 26, 2009)

mai ka laal jai kishan


----------



## ionicsachin (Jun 26, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Oooh!!! I did upset a fan did I? Proven innocent? Bollocks. Ever seen a rich man get the punishment ever? Hardly.
> He molested the kid, and thats the truth. It was his money and blind fans that led to his aquittal.
> 
> 
> ...



I dont care if i m banned, but **** YOU!!. He has 3 kids of his own. He never molested any kid. He was accused of molestation. "It was his money" for which he was accused of. He is proven innocent, and everybody knows he is innocent. Just coz he loves kids u all "haters" cant put ur nose into it. 

He has lot more fans than u can ever imagine, and we all fans will always keep saying "**** YOU" to you. Today is a very bad day that a legend died, but i'll respect him and "**** YOU" to all those who disrespect. You want to talk about bad stuff, go open a thread "Michael Jackson is bad". You do are playing with my emotions...and everybody who loves Jackson is gonna say the same around the world.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh dear... I never though I would have to deal with this gaali-galoch... 

Anyway I am outta here...


----------



## ionicsachin (Jun 26, 2009)

Thats good ....


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 26, 2009)

R.I.P MJ ! 

But wud like to ask one question , wasn't his comeback tour beginning in a few months ??


----------



## ionicsachin (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah...he had around 50 concerts in schedule...and an album, rumored to be 'From the bottom of my heart"


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 26, 2009)

Although I'm an ardent metal-head, I respect all artists across the world, it saddens me to hear about this 
May he moonwalk in history forever...............


----------



## Rahim (Jun 26, 2009)

@Liverpool_Fan: MJ has more fans than your LFC. Your timing is so bad.


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 26, 2009)

Rest In Peace, Michael !!


----------



## chesss (Jun 26, 2009)

*www.deadmichaeljacksonjokes.com/ 



> His body will be cremated and his nose will be recycled.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 26, 2009)

^^^Not funny ... and incorrect timing.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 26, 2009)

It's a pity to see his death evoke such strong responses (apparently deleted). His contribution to music as an art will live on forever, just as certain other legends have done before him, like The Beatles, and Elvis Presley. It's always difficult to be different from the mainstream and succeed.


----------



## din (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes, same thing happened in another forum too.

The controversies, whether they are all true or false, can never damage his image as a great  singer / dancer. 

I was never a great fan of him, but when I heard the news in the morning, I just couldn't believe it, I really hoped its some joke. Really felt sad.

I remember listening to his music when I was in college. Whatever it was, giving some sort of support ! Yes, I agree that sounds funny.


----------



## x3060 (Jun 26, 2009)

truly a sad day...i grew up listening to his songs...in fact the only western person i knew at that time was him....

RIP


----------



## sanyaldk (Jun 26, 2009)

he was king of pop truly....


----------



## Power UP (Jun 26, 2009)

really sad news 
RIP mj


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 26, 2009)

RIP MJ


----------



## eggman (Jun 26, 2009)

*I thought Music never dies....
*
  

He created and changed POP music forever!!!! FOREVER!!!
OMG!!!I'm so sad!!!(((

...just before what could've been the biggest comeback ever!!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!WHY??????????
btw, if you believed he is still Guilty of Child Molestation, then Good for you!!! You're the kind of dumbheads paparazzi survives on !!..Keep on Believeing


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 27, 2009)

A very heart-breaking news!! RIP MJ..


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Oooh!!! I did upset a fan did I? Proven innocent? Bollocks. Ever seen a rich man get the punishment ever? Hardly.
> He molested the kid, and thats the truth. It was his money and blind fans that led to his aquittal.



That's True
Even if he was the king of POP, maybe you guys are going to see him like Elvis Presley?
Who's Unconfirmed sightings are reported accross the World?


----------



## azzu (Jun 27, 2009)

Mj 
that gr8 man's dead stil u wont leave him with ur $hit words


----------



## ionicsachin (Jun 27, 2009)

Aspire said:


> That's True
> Even if he was the king of POP, maybe you guys are going to see him like Elvis Presley?
> Who's Unconfirmed sightings are reported accross the World?



We are sharing our grief here. Why do you all bother to put ur heads here if u don't like him?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 27, 2009)

people who all dont like micheal...please..FCUK OFF!!!!!
sorry!


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 27, 2009)

If someone has to criticize Micheal this is def not the thread to do it.

  Miss you forever MJ. RIP


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 27, 2009)

RIP Jacky bhai.We miss you.

@all haters
We all know they were after his money when they accused him of molestation.One has got the chance to prove himself innocent when he is accused of anything.And MJ did it.
So still bashing him even after his death is just cruel.
So please.........please........F*** OFF **** HEADS.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 27, 2009)

> please..FCUK OFF!!!!!


I 2nd u


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> I 2nd u


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 27, 2009)

It's funny how death only can change a person's perspective on another...sadly, it's not the case for everyone


----------



## eggman (Jun 27, 2009)

I tried to listen to his songs and my heart filled with all kind of emotions!!! Such a great talented man....defiantly I'm gonna miss him

From another forum
MICHAEL JACKSON IN INDIA


----------



## nix (Jun 28, 2009)

some MJ videos:

prison inmates dance to thriller: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMnk7lh9M3o

MJ dance moves: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mU8QoZMVOU

(LOL)indian thriller with subtitles: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtJRNyPK-lc

MJ moonwalk: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7MmEMrCRfc


----------



## jxcess3891 (Jun 28, 2009)

*It's the end of an era.*


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 28, 2009)

A great singer of all time dies in shocking the people


----------



## jxcess3891 (Jun 28, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Considering that he molested a 13 year old boy, no tears would be shed from my side on his death.
> 
> RIP anyway.


 
Did u know the entire liverpool team was molested by MJ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 28, 2009)

^no idea.

We lost a real artist.


----------



## sagar.best (Jun 28, 2009)

RIP MJ...


----------



## eggman (Jun 28, 2009)

Please stop making jokes on him!! He was PROVED innocent!!!
It's very easy to make jokes but it's impossible to do what he did for Entertainment !!!No one can dance and sing like him!!! NO ONE!!!!!!!!!

Btw, check this funny videos:
Part1
Part 2
Part 3

He will Live FOREVER in his Fan's heart!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 28, 2009)

eggman said:


> No one can dance and sing like him!!! NO ONE!!!!!!!!!




Yeah! an artist like him is rare to find. One can see artist like him once in his lifetime. He was the King of Pop and King of Locking and Popping as well. None can dance like him.

Such a great artist will be missed a lot...


----------



## Aspire (Jun 29, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> Did u know the entire liverpool team was molested by MJ?



No i didnt know that


----------



## eggman (Jul 3, 2009)

^^Yeah Yeah!!!

Here's the news:
Jordan Chandler Admits He Lied about Michael Jackson


----------



## eggman (Jul 3, 2009)

Btw, checkout his less known song *MORPHINE*!!!

It's like he's forecasting his own death!!

Link:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXAjmIhPAMY

Lyrics such as:



> He got flat baby
> Kick in the back baby
> *A heart attack baby*
> I need your body


.
.
.


> Relax
> This won't hurt you
> Before I put it in
> Close your eyes and count to ten
> ...


----------



## eggman (Jul 8, 2009)

"Daddy was the best father ever"...


heartbreaking video


----------

